# Death of Alex Steinweiss, "creator of the album cover"



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...or-of-the-album-cover-dies-at-94-2318049.html*

He was the first person to think of putting an illustration on album cover. I think they're really good:

*


















*

If you search his name with Google Images you can find a lot more.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Here's some trivia for you - Phil Hartman (the comedian who died 13 years ago already!) was a trained graphic artist and did the album covers for the likes of Crosby, Stills and Nash

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,283544,00.html


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

What else would you put on an album cover, a sonnet?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know about Mr Steinweiss. I quite like his stuff - kind of "old style" but still good. Here's his treatment of three famous guys - Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Mahler - I think his images show that he actually knew their music well, which doesn't always seem to be the case with album cover designers -


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some more; Dukas, Rimsky-Korsakov, Beethoven, Rachmaninov, and the one for _The Rite of Spring_ that's mentioned in the article:


----------

